# Ford F550 Plow



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

I currently have a 2006 f550 with a fisher X-blade. the plow has been great but it seems a little undersized for the truck. I have had two locations on the x bracing crack which I reinforced. My trouble lately has been the push plates on the truck. Most of the welds are cold welds and have broken free so the push plates are bent. I had a 2004 f550 and the push plates were much heavier constructed. These push plates seem a little wimpy. I am planniing to replace the plow next season. I am wondering if anyone has an insight into a good rugged plow for the f550. I was thinking about The Boss Municpal 10' V. Could everyone that has a similiar setup have an opinion on what plow would be best for an F550.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I am in the same boat, I just bought an 08 F550 and I am going to hold off putting a plow on it till the fall. After looking around I am inbetween the Blizzard 8611 and The Boss 10 V I want something that can scoop and after the problems I have had with the Extreme V I won't go that route again.

Can you put up some pictures of your f550 with the X blade? 
I won't have my F550 for atleast another 10 days as it is getting the body down at Brake & Clutch.


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

i will take some pictures when it is fixed and washed. The push plates are so bad that the head gear came up and hit my hood. broke my bugshield and dented the hood. I am not happy with the push plates on my 06'

what did you pay for your 08'


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Without a doubt you won't be dissapointed with the Fisher M/C series. I currently have 4 of them on my 550's and love them. The most serious failure we have ever had was two weeks ago when I hit a minivan broadside @ 35mph with the plow on. Totaled the van and the only problem I had was I blew out my first angle cylinder in the 7 years I have been running the MC's on exclusively Municipal streets and commercial lots.

Here is a pic of one of them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D;535372 said:


> Here is a pic of one of them.


Technically, I believe it's a pic of one and a half of them. pumpkin:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;535375 said:


> Technically, I believe it's a pic of one and a half of them. pumpkin:


Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee a 1/3 but I don't think 1/2.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D;535412 said:


> Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee a 1/3 but I don't think 1/2.


That all depends, is it a 9' or 10'?

Angled or straight?

Binky lights or not?


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

has anyone ever had experience with the boss municipal vee on the f550?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Big dog, hitting a minivan and blowing out a angle cylinder really isnt the plows fault. lol. got any pictures of the minivan?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

No it was at night and was taken directly to the police station and impounded because it was being used to transport legal pharmasuticals (sp?) to nursing homes etc. and it was easier to take the whole thing rather than take the "goods" out.

I wasn't faulting the piston I was crediting the fact that besides bening the sno-foil that that's all that happened.

TERRA do you relly need the V?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

terraventure;535454 said:


> has anyone ever had experience with the boss municipal vee on the f550?


From the specs on the Boss site it is exactly the same as the 9'2 just 4" taller and 10" longer nothing else special.

My 08 was 41K out the door before the body. That was with the 6.4 40/20/40 vynl, power group and in silver. Not to mention I sealed the deal 3 days before 0% ran out.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I have a 2008 F450 with a new Blizzard 8611. The plow got used real heavy this winter. The push beam, truck mounts and A frame both have developed cracks that had to be welded up. I think the 8611 needs a heavier push beam for it.


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

I was thinking of getting a vee because i do a 76 house condex home owners association. My partner cleans out the drives with a skidsteer and I take the piles and push them down the street to where we pile the snow. I thought the vee would speed things up so I don't have so much trail off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Witcher;535656 said:


> I have a 2008 F450 with a new Blizzard 8611. The plow got used real heavy this winter. The push beam, truck mounts and A frame both have developed cracks that had to be welded up. I think the 8611 needs a heavier push beam for it.


There's some rumors floating around that there was cheapening up (is that a word?) of the A-frames. I have one that has been used lightly compared to what I did the first time and it is cracking\bending. Not too happy, thought it was me, but seems like maybe somebody decided to use thinner steel or buy that crap from China\Croatia\wherever they don't know how to make steel.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;535661 said:


> somebody decided to use thinner steel or buy that crap from China\Croatia\wherever they don't know how to make steel.


Going to add Professor of Steel to your sig?

TERRA, I got an XLS and love it so far. Don't think that'd I put it on one of my 550's though. I doo know a place where you could win a slightly used one for $25 donation to a great cause.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a F-550 with the boss 10'V on it and love it. Its 34.5" tall weights a ton, actually about1100lbs, and carries a ton of snow. The plow is in its fourth year and it has not had one problem. 
I plow mostly asphalt lots but also some gravel so its gets the worst of both worlds. I am the one who exclusively uses it because my guy's like the small pickups better.
I hear a lot of problems the other plows have but you don't hear about any problems about the boss othwer than the cheap cutting edges. 
Hope this helps


----------



## newhol plower (Jan 26, 2008)

our 8611 busted the push beam and blizzard replaced moalboard


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

Devries,
I also mostly plo asphalt but I do my own 1600' gravel drive and a couple other small gravel drives so that is good to know that you have not had a problem.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

we run 10' bossplows on our 450's, the stright blade we have is 5 years old, plows 10 hours per snowfall min, looks and works great, the vee blades are 3-4 years old and are great in shape also, i would put them up against anything


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

I just went to the BOSS website and it said you need special cylinders to lock the vee for backdragging but not available on the 10' v. Has this been an issue for anyone. I don't do any back dragging except my own drive.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NEUSWEDE;535645 said:


> From the specs on the Boss site it is exactly the same as the 9'2 just 4" taller and 10" longer nothing else special.


 Actually the 10' Vee's are very different from the 9.2 and smaller Vee's. Almost everything on them is larger/heavier. 
Few components on them will interchange with the smaller Vee's.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

I just put a 9'6" stainless fisher xv on my 07 F550 at the start of the season and so far so good, but on both of my XV's I did notice that when back dragging if you move the plow while backing up it pulls one of the wings foreward and you lose some snow, but if you just turn the truck not the plow it works great. no need for a backdrag kit.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just bought a '07 F550 left over a few months ago and outfitted it with the Western 9'. I like the straight blade alot and didnt want to get any bigger, the larger plows seem to be a little cumbersome especially in apt complexes. I have a blizzard plow on another truck and have as many likes as dislikes.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

I love my V plows, I'm able to get my big dump truck into all sorts of tight places it should't and couldn't with a straight blade. I bought the first V for my ford and loved it so much I pulled my 8' god forsaken Curtis sno blow 3000 and heaved it in a dumpster. Try one and you will be asking youself, what have I been doing all these years. With a straight blade its like chasing your tail all day.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Like the 8611 on the F550- When I switch to the 810 it feels like a small wimpy plow.
I like the 8611 on the F350 even better, I'm pushing it but maintanence is going to have to be done anyways.
Joel


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

how about a Wausau or Everest?

these are some heavy duty plows.

http://www.wausau-everest.com/model.php?id=53

Dave


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

theres a company that owns 8 1 ton dumps, all gmc/chevy 1 tons , they havea few 9FT fisher x-blades s/s - and have had crakes in 2 of the plows in the same place you had them -


----------

